# Missing part on air intake-help needed!



## KDroddy (Sep 3, 2011)

So if you check the picture, there is a hole in the middle where some hose should be. Car barely starts, but if I cover it with say, some cardboard and electric tape it works perfectly. Can someone ID this piece for me and whether I can get it separate from the whole part that it comes with? Or maybe an easier fix? Thanks!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

It's just a semi-round plastic piece that is attached to the air intake tubing, I don't know what it's called but I assume since it can be separated from the main piece then you should be able to buy it from the dealer without having to get the entire tube. It's also blocked off at the end so you can probably just cover up the hole and see if you noticed any driveability issues.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've always referred to it as a resonator.


----------



## techtalk (Jun 8, 2011)

smj999smj said:


> I've always referred to it as a resonator.


Smj,

The resonator assembly is displayed as # 16580T in this diagram:

'07+ Sentra Air Cleaner diagram


This looks like a different part then what the OP was referring to..


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

As I said, that's what "I" refer to it as and it is essentially what that part does. According to the parts diagram, it's available as part of the intake duct assy. I think I would try to find one in a salvage yard, first. In the mean time, just find a way to plug it. It will definately cause drivability issues as it is letting unmetered air into the engine.


----------

